
MyChat - Alexey_Pikurov
https://nsoft-s.com/en/aboutmychat/
======
jetti
I find the pricing on this page very confusing. When buying a new license it
asks how many connections I need and then multiplies that number by 10 and
says that is the number of connections. That raises the question on what is a
connection?

~~~
Alexey_Pikurov
The number of licenses must be a multiple of 10. For example, if you want 20
licenses you have to type 2, if 30 — 3, etc.

------
Alexey_Pikurov
Secure enterprise messenger that can work in LAN and over the slow Internet
connection.

